# Editing this weekend's wedding shoot



## Braineack (Oct 17, 2019)

Going through way too many images from a 15hr Vietnamese wedding.  Just thought I'd share some of the ones I've initially flagged as good.  Trying to put them in chronological order.

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 17, 2019)

16.





17.




18.




19.




20.




21.




22.





23.





24.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 17, 2019)

Super tough gig; I felt out of place and out of my element.

First off it really seemed like they were disinterested in getting photos.  When I showed up in the morning, the bride just wasn't engaging with me -- took quite a while to squeeze a few getting ready shot.

They never really walked my through what they wanted and what was important and how the ceremony goes down.  I basically begged for the information, and had to do my own research.  I was also booked VERY last minute -- I think they had a Vietnamese photographer friend in mind to do them, but he flaked out and we signed a contract 2 weeks before the event.

Insanely tough conditions to shoot the ceremonies:





tried my best -- here's the shot I clicked off here:





I tried interesting angles/vantages, but was trying to capture everything that happened and not miss anything.  Since I couldn't understand what was being said or what was important, I captured everything in a very straight forward manner.

Started at the bride's house, then back to groom's family where they had a lunch.  both very small, dimly lit, and nothing inspiring about them.

They had a more american style reception afterwards where I had to setup a photobooth where the B&G posed for about an hour we each guest as they arrived, and that really ate into time with them, and also took away time from me focusing on other things.






they also expected them to be printed and given out on-the-spot.

I had a small window to work with the B&G in their hotel room and I'm happy with those shots. 

The reception was a blur and I didn't nail the lighting which really annoyed me.  I kept trying to give directions, and where to stand but people do what they want.  Then I swept off to take photos of every single table greeting, which again took me away from being able to review and adjust, as we then immediately went into something else (games/toast/whatever).

We felt like we were batting from behind all night -- but despite that I think I have a good set of images for them.  But other than the getting ready / posed shots I'm pretty bummed overall with what I was able to capture.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2019)

Damn dude... tough gig!  Looks like you turned in a good, solid result though.  Well done...  one of the main reasons I do very few weddings!  I would suggest binning #20; it looks like the girl in the foreground has been 'caught in the middle of business' if you get my meaning.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 17, 2019)

Sometimes you just have to do the best you can and be satisfied. Overall I think most of those you posted will be well received by the client.

I'm not sure if this applies here, but your comment about feeling out of place reminded me of an experience by one of my good friends. His son married an Asian lady. I remember him making the same comment after their wedding, as there were pretty significant cultural differences.


----------



## Designer (Oct 17, 2019)

You did amazingly well, considering the circumstances.  Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 17, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> I'm not sure if this applies here, but your comment about feeling out of place reminded me of an experience by one of my good friends. His son married an Asian lady. I remember him making the same comment after their wedding, as there were pretty significant cultural differences.



I heard back from the groom I was well received and their families really liked me, so go figure.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 17, 2019)

Great set that includes some show-stoppers in there.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2019)

These look pretty good to me. Congrats on solving the on-site printing for the photo booth. I think overall these look quite good. Congratulations on coming through under pressure.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 17, 2019)

I like them just fine. Good job on the light metering. If they were my wedding pics I would've been pleased. I was in a Korean wedding back in '83. My DMZ Hap Ki Do instructor got married and asked me if I would like to be in his wedding. I felt the awkwardness also (maybe some confused for shyness) but I think they sensed that and tried to make me feel as welcome as  possible. Awesome people, I need to visit them before it's too late.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 17, 2019)

I haven’t been on in ages! Before I read your comments on the shoot, all I could think of was how much your work has flourished since the last time I saw it!! Amazing series, you are fantastic!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 17, 2019)

"... was trying to capture everything that happened and not miss anything." 
That's the thing doing events, you gotta be able to work fast. Not that I haven't ever missed a shot or nail every one, but that's what you're going for.

For example, for the first one if you'd flipped the camera into a vertical position you probably could've gotten them without clipping fingers at the bottom of the frame and heads at the top. The area to the left takes up about a third of the composition and being brighter may have caused the camera's meter to read that light instead of the light in the stairway. That means a split second (it seems like! you can do more in 2-3 seconds than it might seem) to realize it and adjust. 

"... took me away from being able to review and adjust..."
That's another thing, there isn't much time. I learned shooting film, there was no reviewing; now I usually check the first one then shoot a number of photos, then scroll through a few to make sure the exposure looks OK, then keep going. You gotta be quick, and I think hours and years of practice make it seem instinct to just do it with out needing to think much about it. 

"... other than the getting ready / posed shots..." 
That's where you seem to excel; for example #4 is one that was beautifully done. You have a lot of really nice photos for the family who should be pleased; I'd suggest rethinking some of these. Probably more practice at events would help you get to the point that it becomes second nature.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 17, 2019)

These are great.  Lighting, focus, composition- all wonderful.   I think you’ve nailed it as far as capturing the affection between the b&g and the joy of the day, which is really what it’s all about.  They’re going to love these.  You did all this and ran a photo booth with printer?  I hope you charged them accordingly!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 19, 2019)

My second got a cute picture of me in action.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 19, 2019)

That is a cute shot just for fun. But I can't help but wonder, why didn't the second flip the camera into vertical? (to get the two of you and not the mirror and outlets, etc., and frame lower.) Those are basic skills for a photographer, doing events anyway, and the standard is different for professional work. Maybe it just takes years of practice.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 19, 2019)

Lack of experience. Heck he was shooting on my equipment...


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> That is a cute shot just for fun. But I can't help but wonder, why didn't the second flip the camera into vertical? (to get the two of you and not the mirror and outlets, etc., and frame lower.) Those are basic skills for a photographer, doing events anyway, and the standard is different for professional work. Maybe it just takes years of practice.



Jeesh it was an outtake posted in the just for fun forum.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 23, 2019)

Great set!  You have captured moments and expressions.  The couple must be very happy.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 23, 2019)

I didn't realize what section this was in...


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 23, 2019)

Great set, way to get er done.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 23, 2019)

Good shooting. I looked at dozens and dozens of your others on Pixieset, and I thought you did a bang-up job. Quite good really. Good color, good processing, Good expressions. On the few that were done as black and white I thought your conversions were excellent. Very modern looking for this wedding.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks Derrel,  like I mentioned before I'm still not overtly thrilled with the album.  But they got good images that they are pleased with.

I did miss some staples with the wedding party, that the bride did later ask about.  But we ran out of time and again, they honestly didn't even seem interested in shooting with me.

I tried really hard to think of creative ways to shoot in the houses, but the were very dimly lit and sparse/uninspiring.  Plus, I was mainly concerned with making sure to capture everything since I wasn't sure how important anything happening was.

But again, learned a bunch, and would still keep doing them. 

don't mistake 1/60 for 1/160.
shoot longer during speeches/dance to 1. be out of the way and 2. most importantly remove/compress the background.
learn to pose.  I'm beginning to believe that understanding how to pose people is more important than many other technical things about photography.

Still perfecting my reception lighting as well.  I used 2-3 gridded flashes and tried to keep them pointed on the subjects and/or provide a rim.  I had my OCF controlling them and was firing it straight up at -3EV to provide a little fill.  This was great when I had to do table greetings (yes, they made me go with them to each table and pose for a picture) where I could just turn off the remotes and go to a bounce card.


Here's an extended album for peeps: T + D - Tri and Duyen Wedding if you're curious.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sometimes we can be our worst critic. I just got done scanning through the album and like Derrel, I also thought these were very good. I'm always impressed when I see a uniformity of processing, color and exposure across multiple images, that's the subtle mark of a professional. I'm curious did you have any printed? I bet they looked really good.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow.  All nice!  Numbers 13 and 14 in the first post - the intimate solo shots of bride and groom, are pure delight.


----------

